# What the hell happened to Zero Con?



## RoadDogg (Sep 30, 2009)

I heard there was supposed to be pre-con or dress rehersal for Phoenix Furness in the middle of September, but September is almost over and the Phoenix Fur Website still doesnt have a location or date. Whass up wit dat?!


----------



## RoadDogg (Sep 30, 2009)

Nope, wrong Zero Con. This is an actual convention that is in Phoenix Arizona. Like I said before, it was supposed to happen in September but no one has mentioned when and where it was taking place.


----------

